# Grand Canyon Skywalk - $75 per person?



## cluemeister (Mar 29, 2007)

The website is a little confusing, but it looks like it's $75 per person to walk on the Skywalk.  I believe that's a "package" which includes other things I'm not interested in. With 5 of us, that would be $375.  I guess we'll head to South Rim.  

Anybody else think this pricing is a little steep?


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Azizona Daily Star - March 21, 2007*

Azizona Daily Star - March 21, 2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grand Canyon West - The Hualapai Tribe is betting $30 Million that an upaved transportation artery leading to a remote stretch of the Grand Canyon rim will pump life into the tribe's tourism-based economy...On Tuesday, Hualapai officials invited hundreds of VIPs and members of the news media to tour the tribe's new steel and glass-bottomed walkway...The Skywalk which is scheduled to open to the public March 28,... Visitors who are not faint of heart and willing to pay $75.00 each can get a bird's eye view of the canyon fom the horseshoe-shaped walkway.... Visitors will have to pay $49.95 per person to enter Grand Canyon West, then another $25.00 per person to go on the Skywalk. ...  The Grand Canyon National Park's South Rim viewpoints are at about 7,000 feet, the North Rim, at close to 9,000 feet. The Hualapai's Skywalk is to down to 4,000 feet.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 29, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> Anybody else think this pricing is a little steep?


 
For a 30 second walk, yes.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2007)

Heard on the news this morning that no camera's or video recorders are allowed out on the walk. They're afraid some will be dropped scratching the glass. A post above points out that it's $49.95 to enter the park and then $25 to walk on the skywalk. Maybe that would make it a little more palatable for some but it's more than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 29, 2007)

mshatty said:


> For a 30 second walk, yes.




Our local news seemed to say that you were given 15 minutes only on the walk.

I tend to think that once the novelty of the idea wears off and the crowds start dwindling, that rates will be lowered.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 29, 2007)

*Planning on a trip there soon*

Just so I am clear. We'd have to pay the $50 pp park entrance fee no matter what, right? So the walk itself is $25 pp, essentially?

And, my dumb question of the day... the Skywalk is lower than other observation points. Is this "better"?

Heck, given what other attractions charge (WDW et al) I bet they think they are giving everyone a deal! Prices are crazy....


----------



## MON2REY (Mar 29, 2007)

The $49.95 must be in addition to the normal park entrance fee.  You can get an annual pass that allows all in a car to enter all federal parks for only $80.00. See  http://store.usgs.gov/pass


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't think the pass covers Grand Canyon West, which is where the Skywalk is.  I could be mistaken, but check before purchasing it.

The Skywalk is reached after a drive of 14 miles on unpaved roads.  And as mentioned above, no cameras or other personal items are allowed.  Heck, the ability to take pristine pictures was one of the biggest reasons Jerry wanted to go.  I'm afraid of suspended heights, so I won't go.  And if he has to pay $50. for me to just ride along to the site, and he can't take pictures, well, he won't be going, either.

Fern


----------



## Red Rox (Mar 29, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> The $49.95 must be in addition to the normal park entrance fee.  You can get an annual pass that allows all in a car to enter all federal parks for only $80.00. See  http://store.usgs.gov/pass



The skywalk is not located inside GCNP. It is on the Hulapai indian reservation and although it is about 90 miles from the GCNP village as the crow flies, I understand that the actual drive is almost 200 miles including the 14 miles of unpaved dirt roads on the reservation. Check your rental car contract. It may be void if you drive on dirt roads. 

I would suggest that you skip the skywalk and spend the day inside the park instead. There's so much to see and do, rather than waste a day and all that $ for a 15 minute view.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd read that Skywalk was $25.
Until  I read this thread, I was unaware of an additional $50 paid  to the Reservation to be able to come in their entrance to access the skywalk.
Way too steep IMO, and if you can't photo or video...that's a deal killer for many I'd think as well.


----------



## LGinPA (Mar 29, 2007)

Red Rox said:


> I would suggest that you skip the skywalk and spend the day inside the park instead. There's so much to see and do, rather than waste a day and all that $ for a 15 minute view.


I'd go with Red Rox suggestion.  From what I've read, the entire Skywalk project was developed by Las Vegas entrepeneurs to set up a spot at the west end of the Grand Canyon for Las Vegas visitors to reach more easily.  It is supposedly a 2 hour drive from LV.  And it's about a 5 hour drive from LV to GCNP.  In fact, I see lots of promotion now for helicoptor trips from LV to the Skywalk area! Also, I don't think there's even a visitor center at the Skywalk area, just the walk.

For those of you traveling from Sedona, like me, it makes much more sense to visit GCNP at the south rim.  The National Park Service knew what they were doing when they placed the park where it is.  It's the best overall views of the GC, bar none. I've been there 3 times now, and the entire set up, with visitor centers, look-outs, hotels, restaurants, and every possible way to beautifully and tastefully promote the GC is there at the south rim National park. And it only costs $25 per vehicle! 

Grand Canyon National Park

(No, I do not work for the NPS!)  

However, if LV is your TS destination, and there's not enough time to make it to GCNP, then visiting the west Canyon Skywalk area is much closer.  And if that's the only possible time to see the GC, then it may be worth the $75.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 29, 2007)

It is probably 225-250 between the Skywalk and the Grand Canyon National Park - South rim.  Also, I think I read that the last 10-15 miles is gravel.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 29, 2007)

These prices are just way too high!!  I know we won't do it.  I know they need to make their money back, but gosh, there are so many restrictions, it isn't even funny.  Thank you, but I'll take my body (and business) elsewhere.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 29, 2007)

It's expensive but I would certainly do it. How long are you going to be dead?

I want to do everything at least once...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> It's expensive but I would certainly do it. How long are you going to be dead?
> 
> I want to do everything at least once...



I can think of several things I don't want to do even once.


----------



## Harry (Mar 29, 2007)

*A canyon blight*

Good posts above.  This is a sorry subject with me.  The lawsuits filed to stop construction were not successful and those of us invloved can only hope the proceeds do help the tribe that needs the money.  Nobody has mentioned that in order to walk on the glass, walkers have to put on little boots.  As indicated, the cost is not worth it.


----------



## LadyPhoenix (Mar 29, 2007)

*I'll Bite*



Harry said:


> Good posts above.  This is a sorry subject with me.  The lawsuits filed to stop construction were not successful and those of us invloved can only hope the proceeds do help the tribe that needs the money.  Nobody has mentioned that in order to walk on the glass, walkers have to put on little boots.  As indicated, the cost is not worth it.



Why are "little boots" needed???


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 29, 2007)

LadyPhoenix said:


> Why are "little boots" needed???



so you don't scratch the glass...I am sure someone will slip and fall on their gl-ass!


----------



## Transit (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope at that price you get a fastpass and 2nd day free.


----------



## LadyPhoenix (Mar 30, 2007)

*Awww*



Steamboat Bill said:


> so you don't scratch the glass...I am sure someone will slip and fall on their gl-ass!



LOL..................


----------



## JEFF H (Apr 1, 2007)

Grand Canyon West is a tourist destination on  HUALAPAI NATION
Land.  Las Vegas will be the main source of vistors.
Its $49 per person to enter the tribal lands and visit the area.
$25 per person extra fee for the Sky walk.


http://www.destinationgrandcanyon.com/indexe.html


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 1, 2007)

_they paved paradise, and put up a parking lot . . . . . ._


----------



## LadyPhoenix (Apr 1, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> _they paved paradise, and put up a parking lot . . . . . ._



Ain't that the truth.............


----------



## Laurie (Apr 1, 2007)

I had originally heard about the $25, which sounded fine, a cost which would be manageable by most. I agree that $75 per person is going to price many possible visitors right out of the activity, and will likely prove to be a poor marketing decision. Same for policy on no photography... 

But one thing I wanted to say: if you have ever driven thru this reservation and seen the extreme poverty there, as we did when we visited Sedona, you might not begrudge the tribe this construction nor the charge - especially when remembering the lies and deception practiced by the early US government to take tribal lands. 

And US corporations have built thousands of much uglier eye-sores in beautiful spots. Glitzy resorts (including many of those we all enjoy) - and their parking lots - likewise clutter up beautiful beaches, mountains, and other natural and pristine areas. 

Next time I'm in the area, I hope to go to the skywalk and enjoy the experience. I'll think of the $50 entry fee as a donation to a people in need, and feel glad that I have the money and good fortune to be able to do this. I hope the Hualapai can create more educational attractions on their land with this, over time. I'm not trying to be preachy about it, it's just another way to look at it.


----------



## Transit (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Next time I'm in the area, I hope to go to the skywalk and enjoy the experience. I'll think of the $50 entry fee as a donation to a people in need, and feel glad that I have the money and good fortune to be able to do this. I hope the Hualapai can create more educational attractions on their land with this, over time. I'm not trying to be preachy about it, it's just another way to look at it.



Good points ,you made me look at it differently


----------

